# Parma ham



## Grande (Oct 10, 2005)

can any body suggest some ways of serving parma ham


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello
I use it in lots of ways - in starters...  thinly sliced over figs and or melon; wrapped round chicken to roast in oven, great in sandwiches on good crusty bread.


----------



## Grande (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello ishbel
thanx a lot for ur suggestions will try them and let you know


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 10, 2005)

Wrapped around spears of steamed asparagus, used in place of ham in Eggs Benedict, cut into thin strips and used to garnish pasta/soup/roast potatoes, in salads, with fruit as Ishbel mentioned, in an Italian panino sandwich - let your imagination run wild with this wonderful ingredient!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 10, 2005)

You already got very good suggestions from Ishbel and Jessica, my fave is also having them with melon or fig.  The one thing to remember, if you got a quality Parma ham, DO NOT cook it, even if you do with other ingredients.  It loses that special rich flavour if you do... slice it thin and enjoy as is!!


----------



## Ishbel (Oct 10, 2005)

That's my preference, too, Urmaniac.  In fact, turkish and greek figs are plentiful in the supermarkets here at the moment, and I had figs with parma ham for lunch on Saturday.

Spanish pomegrantates are also in the shops....  one of my favourite fruits.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 10, 2005)

Veal (or chicken) saltimbocca.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 10, 2005)

blanche and saute fresh kale with a shallot, salt and pepper, (chili flakes if you like)  serve with crustini (little crusty toasts) parma ham paper thin slices, and sauted mushrooms in herbs and olive oil.  
that's an incredible starter and it's easy.


----------



## Haggis (Oct 10, 2005)

Also works extremely well with white nectarines.

Goes well with fresh mozarella or boccocini, the soft creamy milkiness of the cheese constrasts well with the saltiness of the prosciutto.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 10, 2005)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Also works extremely well with white nectarines. Goes well with fresh mozarella or boccocini, the soft creamy milkiness of the cheese constrasts well with the saltiness of the prosciutto.


 Those are both awesome ideas! I can't say as though I recall seeing white nectaries, only white peaches. Do the white ones taste at all different from the yellow/orange ones?


----------



## Haggis (Oct 10, 2005)

White nectarines do taste different, not radically different but still different. I prefer them to the regular yellow fleshed ones.

Not only does the prosciutto go well with them raw but they go really well in a salad. Last summer I had leftover prosciutto and white necatines, and inspired by a fig, prosciutto, mozarella and basil salad I had I decided to create my own.

Cut a chicken breast into large bite-sized pieces, smeared the lightly with some finely minced basil and ev-oo, wrapped them in prosciutto and baked until done and the prosciutto was fairly crispy.

Halve and stone some white nectarines, slice each necatine into eighths. Toss some mixed greens (I think I used baby spinach, rocket and a few others) in a dressing made of ev-oo, honey, lemon juice, salt and a decent amount of freshly cracked black pepper. Whack the greens on a plate, add your sliced nectarines, some torn bocconcini or fresh mozarella, the chicken pieces and some extra basil leaves.

It was fantastic.

Ooh ooh don't forget about a sandwich/roll (of your choice, I like mine on turkish bread) of prosciutto, basil, mozarella, semi-dried tomatoes with rocket with a dressing of _good_ balsamic vinegar and ev-oo. Just prosciutto and fontina go really well on a sanwich as well.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 10, 2005)

By the time I was done reading your post I was almost drooling - the salad sounds divine! Thank-you for your tips and delicious recipes 

P.S.
Bocconcini are soooo adorable - and versitile.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 10, 2005)

These are two favorites:

*Proscuitto-Wrapped Asparagus W/Goat Cheese*



 1 clove garlic
1 TBS chopped chives
3 tsp red-wine vinegar
½ TBS Dijon mustard

Spread piece of prosciutto with goat cheese, then cut in half and wrap 3-5 pieces of blanched asparagus (depending on size) with the ½ piece of prosciutto. Place in a single layer on a plate and pour sauce over proscuitto and serve.
 

Brochettes of Melon, Prosciutto, and Water-Packed Mozzarella

  1/2 cup olive oil
1/3 cup (packed) fresh basil leaves plus sprigs for garnish
1 medium shallot, quartered 

   1 small (about 2-pound) cantaloupe, halved crosswise, seeded, cut into 6 wedges, peeled
6 small fresh water-packed mozzarella balls or one 8-ounce ball, * drained
6 thin slices prosciutto, cut in half lengthwise, gathered into ruffle
6 8-inch wooden skewers 

   Using on/off turns; puree olive oil, 1/3 cup basil, and shallot in processor until basil and shallot are finely chopped. 

 Cut each cantaloupe wedge crosswise in half. If using large mozzarella ball, trim and cut into 6 cubes. Alternate 1 melon piece, 1 piece ruffled prosciutto, 1 mozzarella ball or cube, 1 more prosciutto piece, and 1 more melon piece on each skewer. (Can be prepared 2 hours ahead; cover and refrigerate. Bring to room temperature 15 minutes before serving.) 

   [font=&quot]Arrange skewers on platter. Drizzle with basil oil and sprinkle with cracked black pepper. Garnish with basil sprigs. [/font]


----------

